# Julian Draxler



## Shevchenko (18 Febbraio 2016)

Esterno/Trequartista Tedesco, classe 1993. 


Ieri ha fatto il fenomeno, il secondo gol che ha rifilato al Gent è pura poesia.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Esterno/Trequartista Tedesco, classe 1993.
> 
> 
> Ieri ha fatto il fenomeno, il secondo gol che ha rifilato al Gent è pura poesia.


Anche il retropassaggio del Gent è stato bello 

Scherzi a parte, tunnel e pallonetto. Gran gol. E anche la veronica con cui è andato via sul primo gol è stata fantastica.
Bellissimo vedere un giocatore di quell'altezza muoversi così.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Febbraio 2016)

Fortissimo, la Germania in fatto di talenti è una roba spaventosa


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Febbraio 2016)

Occhio che anche Diego in Germania sembrava un fenomeno. La sola tecnica non basta a renderti un giocatore da big.
Draxler è un senza palle.


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Occhio che anche Diego in Germania sembrava un fenomeno. La sola tecnica non basta a renderti un giocatore da big.
> Draxler è un senza palle.



Talento ne ha. Gioventù pure. Non si sa se possa sfondare in una grande, lo vedremo quando avrà la sua chance. E capiterà perchè è bravo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Talento ne ha. Gioventù pure. Non si sa se possa sfondare in una grande, lo vedremo quando avrà la sua chance. E capiterà perchè è bravo.



La sua chance l'avrebbe pure avuta, ma invece ha preferito fare il giocoliere al Wolfsburg perché allo Schalke c'erano troppe pressioni lol (questo è un motivo per cui non è andato alla Juve)


----------



## Juve nel cuore (19 Febbraio 2016)

grandissimo talento,mi sarebbe piaciuto molto alla Juve....bisogna dire che complessivamente sta facendo una stagione deludente ed era stato messo sotto accusa x lo scarso rendimento ,il suo problema è la mancanza di continuità e di personalità, vediamo se sta partita lo ha svegliato...


----------



## Jino (19 Febbraio 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> La sua chance l'avrebbe pure avuta, ma invece ha preferito fare il giocoliere al Wolfsburg perché allo Schalke c'erano troppe pressioni lol (questo è un motivo per cui non è andato alla Juve)



Non proprio, se n'è andato dallo Shalke per prender circa il triplo. E avrebbe rifiutato la Juve? Quando? Se non erano mai riusciti a raggiungere dopo mesi di spilorciate l'accordo con i tedeschi. 

E' andato al Wolfsburg perchè allo Shalke l'hanno pagato, pure bene. E ripeto, gli hanno garantito il triplo di ingaggio.


----------



## juventino (19 Febbraio 2016)

E pensare che poteva essere nostro...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Febbraio 2016)

Lui ha dichiarato di non sentirsi pronto per un avventura all'estero, non è un bel segnale.


----------



## LukeLike (19 Febbraio 2016)

Ha fatto il fenomeno gol Gent...impressionante.


----------



## Jino (19 Febbraio 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Lui ha dichiarato di non sentirsi pronto per un avventura all'estero, non è un bel segnale.



Si ma c'ha 22 anni e va per i 23, non è mica a fine carriera. Fermo restando che, se resta in patria, può sempre andare in uno dei migliori club al mondo, chissà.


----------

